# hylafax and capi4linux

## Guest

Hi,

I am desperately trying to get Gentoo to run with a AVM Fritz! PCI Card (v1.0) with the AVM provided CAPI driver and hylafax as a fax-server. Currently, I have the Fritz-Card up and running with the CAPI-drivers, I can dial in to my ISP and I can use the c2faxsend command to send a tif-Image as a Fax to anyone I like.

My problem is that I cannot send a fax-message via hylafax, even though everything seems to be fine after installing capi4hylafax, also provided by AVM (Version 01.01.02). I got both the Fritz-driver and the capi4hylafax package from ftp.in-berlin.de.

Has anyone experience with setting up fax via CAPI? I especially wonder where hylafax stores the modems it is connected to. Furthermore, probemodem does not work on /dev/capi20 but at least it commuticates with /dev/isdn/cui*, although it cannot find out about the correct fax class.

Thanks for your help,

Georg

----------

